# 2009 Cervelo S3, same exact as 2010 Cervelo S3?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was wondering, is the 2010 Cervelo S3 the exact same as the 2009 Cervelo S3 (other than paint scheme)? Do both have the compliant-aero rear triangle and ICS-3 cable routing?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Only the 2009 Tour de France special edition S3 is the exact same as the 2010 S3.
The only difference is Cervelo has revised the chainstays and made them smaller so the S3 can now accommodate more brand and model of wheels out there.

You can say the 09 TdF S3 is the beginning of the 2010 S3s.. Anything before that; the Olympic ring edition, and the standard black/silver edition S3 have the thicker chainstays.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Was there wheel fit issues with the '09 S2?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Was there wheel fit issues with the '09 S2?



Nope.. only the S3


----------

